# Qatar



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Russia I understand, but Qatar, who next, The Maldives? :huh:


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

MarkF said:


> Russia I understand, but Qatar, who next, The Maldives? :huh:


I rather like the scale of their ambition - air-conditioned stadia to be dismantled after the tournament and rebuilt in third world countries...


----------



## Chukas (Aug 7, 2008)

langtoftlad said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > Russia I understand, but Qatar, who next, The Maldives? :huh:
> ...


I think the stadiums will be set to 28 degrees!!

If not the Temp will be 40 - 45 degrees :beach:

Not much fun running around in that for 90mins.


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

MarkF said:


> Russia I understand, but Qatar, who next, The Maldives? :huh:


Nah, not the Maldives, Mark - they don't have the money to err... persuade the FIFA members :wink2:


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

The TV documentary on corruption and the Birmingham /Villa match Riot just before the vote couldn't have helped England's bid. Russia and Qatar also have problems but our timing of highlighting the bad old days was poor and helped to shoot ourselves in the foot.


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

MarkF said:


> Russia I understand, but Qatar, who next, The Maldives? :huh:


2026 = Mordor :naughty:


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

England only got 2 votes.....spose we will just have to win it.

next available date is 2026, i probably wont even be alive then..


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

It's piss poor, it's like the Faroe Islands hosting the World salsa championships.

The WC is not about football anymore, that's way down on the list, it's too big, too long and too convaluted. The game was up for the World Cup when bleedin Diana Ross missed an open goal, it's been downhill since the country of fatso's in '94. Korea was joke, it had a resurgent moment in 2006, when surprise surprise it was held in a footie mad country and was then a disaster in South Africa.

The last Euros's were a high quality footie fest, all you need is 16 quality teams.............


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

IMHO should be a straight knockout competition just like the FA Cup - that would suit the pure fan... minnows, giant killers, who plays best on the day, none of this playing not lose, playing for a place in a table...

...but then it probably wouldn't make as much money.


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm not the greatest of football fans - but I am really disappointed on behalf of THE BRITISH ISLES.

We got the OLYMPICS - which will be a spectator event to relatively small proportion of the British Public and make wealth for an even smaller proportion and no matter what they say will most probably end up costing money. The WORLD CUP would be a viewing / attending must and make wealth for a large number of 'normal' businesses and people and because most of the infrastructure is in place it would have a relatively small cost.

They said that hosting the Olympics would put England back to the front of the International Stage - seems not so with FIFA


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

sparky the cat said:


> They said that hosting the Olympics would put England back to the front of the International Stage - seems not so with FIFA


Perhaps 2012 was in the minds of the uncorrupted delegates - two major sporting events within a decade... :dontgetit:


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

langtoftlad said:


> sparky the cat said:
> 
> 
> > They said that hosting the Olympics would put England back to the front of the International Stage - seems not so with FIFA
> ...


An interesting slant - could be so


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

sparky the cat said:


> langtoftlad said:
> 
> 
> > sparky the cat said:
> ...


Indeed - but personally, I believe it was probably due to us being unwilling/unable to play the stuffed brown envelope game...


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Probably didn't help having a press/TV who were determined to upset all the delegates - Public Interest my ****, circulation and viewing figures more like it, their timing was crap.

Sad thing is 4 years ago I would have been really upset but not anymore - football has got far too big for it's boots (see what I did there)It's just a money-grubbing excercise like F1 or the Olympics and the last WC was a big yawn!

Jesus, I'm turning into my Dad


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

handlehall said:


> Jesus, I'm turning into my Dad


We all do


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Easy! You have a World Cup consisting of past winners, that's your guaranteed entrance ticket.

Brazil.

Italy.

Germany.

Uruguay.

Argentina.

England.

France.

Spain.

Then you have the next 8 top qualifiers and that does not mean the winners of the Beagle Island group. Minnows get to play off gainst 2nd placed quality teams (or anybody really as long they FO), Portugal, Poland, Chile, Paraguay etc The world cup winners group is unlikley to get much bigger and you get a high quality tournament every time. 

Can see Sky thinking along these lines.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

It gets very hot and humid in Russia during the summer so the playing conditions will be tough. I still reckon they will do a good tournament though despite the whisperings as to how they won the vote.

As for Qatar ..... unbelievable!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Well, maybe the Beeb will put on the British Dance Championships instead - - :lol:

(I know, the door's over there --> )


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

JoT said:


> As for Qatar ..... unbelievable!


It's a nice place, I can highly recommend the Gulf Sheraton :lol: :lol: I played in a couple of games in Abu Dhabi in the middle of a summer, I was very fit at the time and after ten minutes in the first game I thought I was going to die !!!! Where as for the local team of Shaky's relatives we were playing it was the proverbial stroll in the park even though it was hovering around 40*C+

Why did we not have a GB bid that might have been more tempting to some. And as for the Bid Ambassadors, Prince Willy who nobody had heard of up till a couple of weeks ago, Beckam not the sharpest tool in the box and Conman Dave what did you expect. And would you really want to go to, Carlisle, Sunderland or the Boro, maybe a better choice of venues might have helped :lol: :lol:


----------



## Benzowner (Nov 11, 2009)

Conspiracy thoery. The next holder of the World Cup 2014 is Brazil, the country is in deep financial trouble, can't afford to build the stadia required, the infrastructure is also not happening, England are set to replace them. This was mentioned on Sky Sports News last night, and interesting theory if maybe a little implausible


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Looks like the 2022 World Cup is going to be held in winter rather than the usual July and August ... although the denials are now flying around.

So much for the air conditioned stadiums!


----------

